# my kawasaki mule wont start any ideas?



## Bell_Man

2007 610 4wd  it started yesterday with the choke i let it warm up put the choke in and press the gas it went about two feet a cut off. Now when I try to start it back fires with the choke on or off. It will not fire any sugestions.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Take it back should have some warranty.


----------



## Havana Dude

*???????*

Fuel shutoff?

Accidentally hit the kill switch?

Just a couple things that have happened to me, good luck.


----------



## Eric 30.06

may be a fowled plug


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Could be clogged jets in the carb. When was the last time you ran it and I don't tried to start it.
I had a similar problem with my artic cat. I cleaned the jets and now I add a fuel additive everytime I gas up.
Never a problem since then.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Spark plug !!!!!!

Mine ran fine one day...Grandsons rode it ALL day...Shut it off,
next day would "try" to start, then backfire....Went to autoparts
store and got new plug ($2.00)....Runs like new now !!!!


----------



## CAL

Sounds like the timing is off for some reason.Would really like to know what it is in the end.


----------



## TLB2

Replace Spark Plugs


----------



## southern_pride

*check*

your air filter, had a problem like that, air filter got stopped up caused it to suck oil into the filter and it really stopped up.


----------



## Bell_Man

It was the spark plug thanks


----------



## bobman

*what do you think of the mule*

I've been considering getting one to tow on a trailer behind a small motorhome when I go bird hunting out in Kansas and North Dakota. 

Would it be a good vehicle for 2 guys and a 4 dog box mounted on the back or is that too much weight for one.

And how does it go on muddy roads? 

Could three people ride in it?

Just would like to have your opinion

Thanks


----------



## Snakeman

bobman said:


> I've been considering getting one to tow on a trailer behind a small motorhome when I go bird hunting out in Kansas and North Dakota.
> 
> Would it be a good vehicle for 2 guys and a 4 dog box mounted on the back or is that too much weight for one.
> 
> And how does it go on muddy roads?
> 
> Could three people ride in it?
> 
> Just would like to have your opinion
> 
> Thanks


2 guys and a 4 dog box wouldn't be a problem, weight or otherwise.  They'll haul quite a load.

Muddy roads aren't a problem at all for the Mule, as long as the roads don't have deep ruts.  Stock tires are only 22" tall, so ground clearance can be a problem with deep ruts.

Three people can ride in the bench seat, but don't expect much elbow room.  

If you're looking to buy one, I would suggest comparing them to a Polaris Ranger.  We have had two Mules at work (one gas, one diesel), and now have a Ranger.  I prefer the Ranger because it has a much smoother ride (independent rear suspension).

Search around in this forum, there should be some more information on the different side-by-side UTV's.

The Snakeman


----------



## avalanche2500

Choke may not be opening.  Take your air filter off a watch it move.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

The fuel pump went out on ours a couple of weeks ago and it was doing the same thing you are describing


----------



## Snakeman

Avalanche and Southernhound........go back and read post number 10.........he said it was the spark plug.  However, your input is appreciated, as it may help someone else with similar problems.

The Snakeman


----------



## Regmil

*Mule*

Back in the day .....

I would kick my mule in the Nutz and he would start with no problems.

Give that a try.


----------



## mossyhorn

how about the intake valves sounds a little tight.if not clean carb. and air filter which will cause plugs to foul. ted


----------



## one hogman

bobman said:


> I've been considering getting one to tow on a trailer behind a small motorhome when I go bird hunting out in Kansas and North Dakota.
> 
> Would it be a good vehicle for 2 guys and a 4 dog box mounted on the back or is that too much weight for one.
> 
> And how does it go on muddy roads?
> 
> Could three people ride in it?
> 
> Just would like to have your opinion
> 
> Thanks



they will haul 400 lbs in the rear if you get one get the XC it has 26" tires and more clearance.two people only on the 610


----------



## one_shot

Bell_Man said:


> It was the spark plug thanks



Mine does that, if I leave it choked too long!


----------

